# ASAT Camo



## ASATROB (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, Rob here from ASAT Camo, so very busy, but thought I would drop a line to thank everyone that chats on this site, has given us great exposure. we have new warehouse office facility going up, tons of new products. thought we would jump on board so I could chat back and forth with everyone. you will see my typing and computer skills are very poor. you will see we will be a sponsor on this site right after the 4th. any questions just email or call. thanks again. Rob


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Welcome Rob!!!
Have a great 4th of July!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Rob. Good to have you on board. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Welcome to the boards! 

Love your products.:cocktail:


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Rob, is it true you contracted the clothing line to China and it's no longer made in the USA? From what I understand it cheapened the product.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I would also like to know the answer to that. If it is no longer made here I am no longer interested.


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

Its nice to see prodcut manufacturers like this on here.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

My PM told me that it's being out sourced away from the good ole USA.


----------



## Mulga (May 1, 2006)

No reply from ASATROB. So it must be made in China now?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Mulga said:


> So it must be made in China now?


Partnering with EASTman seems to have a double meaning. 
Would be glad for a clarification by the manufacturer.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard and hope you enjoy your stay and some are not to rough on you here....:zip: Stop by Martins Wild Extremes link below and give us a shout out also.....:wink:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Welcome Rob.
Been a big fan od ASAT for a couple years now. Holy smokes man...ASAT is the closest to invisible I've ever been.

Keep up the good work and I hope you stay busy for years to come.


----------

